# surf side pier 2nd ave



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Very productive day . Took my nephew , dad, and brother in law to surf side pier .since it was high tide and couldn't hold 10oz on the surf. Long story short we pulled 3 black drum, 6 flounder, few blues, some spots and only good knows how many whiting and weakfish we caught . So many I lost count...all keepers were given to the locals . I do believe I had one biig bull drum run on a live spot .he peeled drag on my shimano bait runner 6000 d , after locking the drag down I set the hook ,turned him around . I fought the fish for a couple mins then let my nephew take it from there. Good to see a smile from ear to ear . His first big fish. After a five min reel In and a few pumps on the rod the line went slack . Reeled in to check my bait with no bite marks what so ever, no chaffing on my leader .I do believe I lost a big drum. But all in all it was worth every min to see his excitement.I could do that all day with the same outcome and it wouldn't matter to me .


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

IPNURWATER said:


> Very productive day . Took my nephew , dad, and brother in law to surf side pier .since it was high tide and couldn't hold 10oz on the surf. Long story short we pulled 3 black drum, 6 flounder, few blues, some spots and only good knows how many whiting and weakfish we caught . So many I lost count...all keepers were given to the locals . I do believe I had one biig bull drum run on a live spot .he peeled drag on my shimano bait runner 6000 d , after locking the drag down I set the hook ,turned him around . I fought the fish for a couple mins then let my nephew take it from there. Good to see a smile from ear to ear . His first big fish. After a five min reel In and a few pumps on the rod the line went slack . Reeled in to check my bait with no bite marks what so ever, no chaffing on my leader .I do believe I lost a big drum. But all in all it was worth every min to see his excitement.I could do that all day with the same outcome and it wouldn't matter to me .


Sounds like a wonderful day


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like you had a productive day there !!!!!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

IPNURWATER said:


> Very productive day . Took my nephew , dad, and brother in law to surf side pier .since it was high tide and couldn't hold 10oz on the surf. Long story short we pulled 3 black drum, 6 flounder, few blues, some spots and only good knows how many whiting and weakfish we caught . So many I lost count...all keepers were given to the locals . I do believe I had one biig bull drum run on a live spot .he peeled drag on my shimano bait runner 6000 d , after locking the drag down I set the hook ,turned him around . I fought the fish for a couple mins then let my nephew take it from there. Good to see a smile from ear to ear . His first big fish. After a five min reel In and a few pumps on the rod the line went slack . Reeled in to check my bait with no bite marks what so ever, no chaffing on my leader .I do believe I lost a big drum. But all in all it was worth every min to see his excitement.I could do that all day with the same outcome and it wouldn't matter to me .


I know there was a comment made about going to a pier if 4 ounces would not hold. The surf must have really been pounding if 10 ounces would not hold. Does that mean you can fish from a pier and catch fish no matter how bad the wind is blowing? I don't know the answer. Evidently you can based on the success. Any comments?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Its not very fun if the wind is blowing that hard in my opinion.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

well you are farther out in the water on a pier, and the weight seems to hold better for some reason but the wind still
blows the line around.....I am confused was he at Surf Side Pier or 2nd Ave pier as they are two different Piers !!!!!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

It was the first pier I came to south of ocean lakes campgrounds so I could of been wrong.. I took a left onto 2 ave from kings highway tI'll the stop sign, which the road ended .then took a right and the pier was there. I bought a shirt from the pier and says surf side beach .


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Surfside pier it was.


2nd Ave is in downtown MB.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pier*



RjTheMetalhead said:


> Surfside pier it was.
> 
> 
> 2nd Ave is in downtown MB.



Yupper you was at Surfside Pier ....................


----------

